# UN-WANTED sarcasm



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

It's getting a bit overboard... There are tons of other sites to harass.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

could you be a little more vague, please?


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

No...I dont think he can. That about covers it on the vague.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

nothing wrong with differing opinions, makes it worthwhile to read. Otherwise it would just be a boring site.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

bw-n-alvin said:


> It's getting a bit overboard... There are tons of other sites to harass.


Since you aparently don't post much we don't know you very well, is your message meant to be sarcastic?

Some of us really like an appreciate sarcasm. We often grade each other on it using the "Greenie System"


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

bw-n-alvin said:


> It's getting a bit overboard... There are tons of other sites to harass.


and tons of sights w/o sarcasm......you could go there!

(I "lurked" for a long while before becoming a member, and other than all the great info. one reason I kept coming back was for the friendly razzing..........a sense of humor either you got it or you don't)

was this a bad attempt at April Fool's???


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Sarcasm??? On this brd ???? I have no idea what your talking about.


----------



## Hoop54 (Aug 16, 2006)

What about the "wanted" sarcasm??


----------



## dragnet (Jun 14, 2005)

I visited the Sarcasm Sea once...


----------



## saltwaterveins (Mar 25, 2008)

sarcasm is like kissing your really hot cousin........you know you like it, but you just won't admit it!!!!!!!


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i dont think he'll ever post again guys! look what yall did! yall are scaring him away!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

saltwaterveins said:


> sarcasm is like kissing your really hot cousin........you know you like it, but you just won't admit it!!!!!!!


lmao.


----------



## saltwaterveins (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh........Did I just post that???


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

I thought sarcasm, was that unwanted grass that washes up on the beaches, and tangles up in your lines, when you're fishing?


----------



## fishaholic2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*cousin*

so i guess we can say you kiss her?


saltwaterveins said:


> sarcasm is like kissing your really hot cousin........you know you like it, but you just won't admit it!!!!!!!


----------



## saltwaterveins (Mar 25, 2008)

fishaholic2 said:


> so i guess we can say you kiss her?


I'll NEVER admit it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

saltwaterveins said:


> sarcasm is like kissing your really hot cousin........you know you like it, but you just won't admit it!!!!!!!


*What if you just look at her and dream?:doowapsta *

*Cg*


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

wow, im' not even gonna say anything about that, cuz it's just too easy!! lol


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

this thread is taking a weird turn


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i agree with honky!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

HonkyFin said:


> this thread is taking a weird turn


we're just letting the newbie see what we're really like. i have a feeling he wouldn't like me very much.


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

i have a feeling he's not gonna like any of us very much!!! haha


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> we're just letting the newbie see what we're really like. i have a feeling he wouldn't like me very much.


LOL..... mastercylinder and sarcasim are synomonus


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

*I think he means un-wanted sargassum !!!!!*

I think he was just talking about

*"un-wanted sargassum"*

Like when we try to surf fish.......it get all tangled in our lines, and makes it hard to throw top-waters.

That has to it....RIGHT


----------



## callsignsleepy (Apr 3, 2007)

oh yea, that has to be it!!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Complements of -JAW-. RIP


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

this is another one of them trick threads right?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL..... mastercylinder and sarcasim are synomonus


Kinda like trodery and spelling bee champion, right?


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

saltwaterveins said:


> sarcasm is like kissing your really hot cousin........you know you like it, but you just won't admit it!!!!!!!


lol, don't know about that one Saltwaterveins...did you just admit to kissing ur cousin??? wow, i think we all need to get a hook wet. (and stay away from the family reunions.lol)


----------



## cloudfishing (May 8, 2005)

Wow what ? my cousin?


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Did we ever find out what this post is referring to? Did y'all scare him off with kissing cousins and sargassum weeds.... or sarcasm??? LOL.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=157276

Same dude.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

lol...saltshaker1, i don't enen know what to say to that one.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Greenie?*

Yo Trodery, What's the greenie system?


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Sarcasm is higher level thinking. It's only bad if don't get it.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I think he will be back after surgery....good luck bud.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=157276


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Maybe he was using a pressure cooker for the crawfish and is a master troll in disguise wanting to stir the pot for future references????


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Sarcastic fishermen? Who would have thought such a thing? 

The board has spoken. LOL!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

capn said:


> Kinda like trodery and spelling bee champion, right?


 somehow he managed to spell mastercylinder correctly, though. :spineyes:


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey what family reunion is it cause I am all over it, I mean I am there, as far as the sarcasim if you don't like it leave.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL.....I can spell but at times I can't type 



Cornhusker ----- You see the green dots on most everyone's post? That is a system where you give reputation points to a person's post. Click on the little sale picture above the dots and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL.....I can spell but at times I can't type
> 
> Cornhusker ----- You see the green dots on most everyone's post? That is a system where you give reputation points to a person's post. Click on the little sale picture above the dots and you will see what I am talking about.


Dang it...I am still a swabbie!!! How do I get promoted???


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mullet head said:


> Dang it...I am still a swabbie!!! How do I get promoted???


Just like that!

I gave you your first promotion!


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

Just when I said I wasn't going to have a beer till Fri...

Thanks Trod!!!!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

HonkyFin said:


> Sarcasm??? On this brd ???? I have no idea what your talking about.


me neither! 

but imo reading a board w/o a little sarcasm is like eating eggs w/o salt


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Isn't it IRONIC that you post beeching about the sarcasm and you get swamped with sarcastic replies? 

Now that's just funny...


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

what? ironic? sarcastic replies? ... here? .. NOOOO!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bayscout22 said:


> Isn't it IRONIC that you post beeching about the sarcasm and you get swamped with sarcastic replies?
> 
> Now that's just funny...


not around here it's not.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Just my 2 cents worth! I love this board and all you sarcastic sob's.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL.....I can spell but at times I can't type
> 
> Cornhusker ----- You see the green dots on most everyone's post? That is a system where you give reputation points to a person's post. Click on the little *sale* picture above the dots and you will see what I am talking about.


He meant to type "Scale" picture. LOL!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

yakfishin said:


> Just my 2 cents worth! I love this board and all you sarcastic sob's.


thank you ... thank you very much.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Dangit..what i miss? wheres my popcorn.............


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Troutter1 said:


> Dangit..what i miss? wheres my popcorn.............


Somebody got feelins hurt but nobody knows why!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

bout time the fresh popcorn showed up, my last bag ran out yesterday, i will take two bags for today and morrow


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

So what was this thread about anyway?????????


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> So what was this thread about anyway?????????


I think someone was trying to buy grass at St. Louis Pass


----------



## medja (Dec 15, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> So what was this thread about anyway?????????


 I've read six pages and still don't know what the problem is. HEY! pass that popcorn cart over here! Got butter?


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

No butter but two cousins.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fecster said:


> No butter but two cousins.


that's kinky.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Actually, this thread doesn't need any popcorn. 

"It" needs about 4 more beers.

Sometimes I wish we had an "Archive" sub forum so we could go back sometimes and just laugh at some of the more classic threads.




Kelly


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Now that's just plain funny right there!


Fecster said:


> No butter but two cousins.


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Fecster said:


> No butter but two cousins.


rofl.....no comment


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Main Entry:* sarcasm
*Part of Speech:* _noun_
*Definition:* mock
*Synonyms:* acrimony, aspersion, banter, bitterness, burlesque, causticness, censure, comeback, contempt, corrosiveness, criticism, cut*, cynicism, derision, dig*, disparagement, flouting, invective, irony, lampooning, mockery, mordancy, put-down*, raillery, rancor, ridicule, satire, scoffing, scorn, sharpness, sneering, superciliousness, wisecrack


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

.....but nothing about cousins. gb


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I too am tired on all the raillery and superciliousness that goes on here. And all the cousin comments were just plain mordant.

Thanks GB. Now we can all sound smart.


----------



## coastalbend74 (Feb 20, 2008)

galvbay said:


> *Main Entry:* sarcasm
> *Part of Speech:* _noun_
> *Definition:* mock
> *Synonyms:* acrimony, aspersion, banter, bitterness, burlesque, causticness, censure, comeback, contempt, corrosiveness, criticism, cut*, cynicism, derision, dig*, disparagement, flouting, invective, irony, lampooning, mockery, mordancy, put-down*, raillery, rancor, ridicule, satire, scoffing, scorn, sharpness, sneering, superciliousness, wisecrack


I can't imagine any of us acting this way:biggrin:

and if we did well I guess we need a time out (with a hot cousin)....no wait I don't have one, anyone got a hot cousin for me.....????

P.S. I'm a woman....so only hot manly cousins!


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

I am a hot cousin.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

These words weren't even in my Websters. Cousins was though. And popcorn. And beer. Oh never mind....



Gottagofishin said:


> I too am tired on all the raillery and superciliousness that goes on here. And all the cousin comments were just plain mordant.
> 
> Thanks GB. Now we can all sound smart.


----------



## deepblue1 (Sep 15, 2006)

cold beer,hot popcorn and beautiful cousins what else could a man ask for???? 3 hot cousins!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soaknwet (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't care what anyone says, I like this site. Whenever I want a good laugh I just log on and start reading.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

This is too good!! Anybody figure out what he was ****** about? Not that it matters, he just needs to have fun with it and not take it personal. Hey pass the popcorn!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Hode it, hode it, hode it!

I see a LOT of shameless post padding on this hyere thread. 

So this is my lame attempt to get my post count up, LOL! :wink:

As you were, gentlemens and ladies. ~ Mrs. B


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Hode it, hode it, hode it!
> 
> ~ Mrs. B


i think mrs. b must have a cold.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright, lets see if we can get thread changed to WANTED SARCASM , but then no one would propably look, and buy the way where is the cousin?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*I knew that Trodery but thank you.*

I was just being sarcastic about the greenies.

Let's try this, "What's the best rod for all around fishing?"


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

No wait I got a better one, who makes the best truck, or whats the best boat, or who has the best outboard? LOL


----------



## Hoop54 (Aug 16, 2006)

Advice to BW...acquire a micrometer...measure skin thickness...if skin is not really thick...stay away from the threads!!


----------



## Troutter1 (Jul 5, 2007)

Who the heck is the cousin?


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> He meant to type "Scale" picture. LOL!


LOL....told ya I couldn't type  and I wasn't even being sarcastic


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

trodery said:


> LOL....told ya I couldn't type  and I wasn't even being sarcastic


Heck, just look at his screen name. He was trying to type in "tragedy" and just hit the submit button too fast. 

The irony is that his typing is indeed a tragedy!


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

Only if my Cousin looks like this !!







Sorry, it was copyrighted and had to be removed. Durn copyright laws!!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey where did the guy that started all this go?
Surely he didn't think he could hang statement like that out there and not think it wouldn't be like flies to stank bait.
And where are the pictures of the hot Cousins (the females)???

edit: Dang...that was quick!...and good!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

thank goodness my cousin doesn't look like that.


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

Anybody else have any hot cousin pics? Lets see who has the hottest cousin. The one above may be hard to beat...(but your cousin has to be sarcastic)


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

I am so glad that this thread about sarcastic remarks didn't end up getting out of hand with almost a hundred sarcastic post.

Whata about hot STEP-sisters, oh yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltwaterveins (Mar 25, 2008)

**** glad that everyone here seemed to like the cousin comment........now I know I found a great group of people!! You guys are a riot!!!!!

Mike

ps: here's my cousin


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like this thread has finally taken a turn for the best!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

How about popcorn butter between the cousins?


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Q



speckledred said:


> How about popcorn butter between the cousins?


WOW!! could someone plz post a pic of that???...it would be much appreciated!!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Is this thing still goin'??? I'm gonna hafta agree with Mrs B. Bunch of post-padders.LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

post-padders? ... pfft. every single one of these 7000-something posts have been pertinent and relevent.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I haven't read all the above posts but I did see some good look'n cousins above!Yaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!Now that's what I'm talking about!LOL..LOL..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i think mrs. b must have a cold.


Nah, she was using her gangsta voice :biggrin: Mcee Mrs.B


----------



## Archell (Mar 18, 2008)

Are ya'll talkin' first or second cousins?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> I haven't read all the above posts but I did see some good look'n cousins above!Yaaaahhhhh!!!!!!!Now that's what I'm talking about!LOL..LOL..


here's a few o'my cousins that i like to take fishing with me........


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

wow!........... sure got quiet all-of-a-sudden



LOL!


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

We are watching your link over and over and over!! LOL


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Now......that's.......what......i'm.......talking About!!!!!


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> here's a few o'my cousins that i like to take fishing with me........


That fighting chair is 2Cool! Is that on your boat Bill Fisher?


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

DANG IT...just missed being post 100!!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

trodery said:


> That fighting chair is 2Cool! Is that on your boat Bill Fisher?


nope....... just the seat covers 

i love that chair set-up and sorta wish i had it on my boat but don't know how practical if would be for me........ that belongs to mark-the-shark and he's usually after big sharks just a-few-at-a-time

for straight marlin fishing, i'm afraid it'd be in my way with all the bi-catch of wahoo, dorado, and tuna

check out his website for some cool pics o'that chair and what goes with it

just type in marktheshark.com and look around


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Talk about some nice FISH, did anyone notice what kind of can that one had in her cup holder. I didn't notice any life jackets on any one them.


----------



## deepblue1 (Sep 15, 2006)

Thats one lucky fighting chair!!! I bet those chicks are cousins!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Say, BTW, does anyone know what new vehicle gets the best gas mileage these days?

I'd hate to have to give up driving because of the gas prices. I'm talking regular unleaded gas, not diesel. ~ Mrs. B


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Mom's home! Quick. Hide the Playboys. LOL!

Nice job Mrs. B. 

Try looking at the Toyota Corolla.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Mrs. B, my cousin drives a mercedes Smart Car. Gets about 50 mpg. Now back to cousins and sarcasm.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Say, BTW, does anyone know what new vehicle gets the best gas mileage these days?
> 
> I'd hate to have to give up driving because of the gas prices. I'm talking regular unleaded gas, not diesel. ~ Mrs. B


Mrs. B, my new Honda Civic is getting 35mpg, there are others out there that do better though.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Say, BTW, does anyone know what new vehicle gets the best gas mileage these days?
> 
> I'd hate to have to give up driving because of the gas prices. I'm talking regular unleaded gas, not diesel. ~ Mrs. B


 Mrs. B, my cousin drives a mercedes Smart Car. Gets about 50 mpg. Now back to cousins and sarcasm.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

The wheels on the bus go round and round,
round and round, 
round and round. 
The wheels on the bus go round and round, 
all through the town.

The wipers on the bus go Swish, swish, swish;
Swish, swish, swish; 
Swish, swish, swish. 
The wipers on the bus go Swish, swish, swish,
all through the town.

The horn on the bus goes Beep, beep, beep; 
Beep, beep, beep; 
Beep, beep, beep. 
The horn on the bus goes Beep, beep, beep, 
all through the town..

The money on the bus goes, Clink, clink, clink; 
Clink, clink, clink; 
Clink, clink, clink. 
The money on the bus goes, Clink, clink, clink, 
all through the town.

The Driver on the bus says "Move on back,
move on back, move on back;" 
The Driver on the bus says "Move on back", 
all through the town.

The baby on the bus says "Wah, wah, wah; 
Wah, wah, wah; 
Wah, wah, wah". 
The baby on the bus says "Wah, wah, wah", 
all through the town.

The mommy on the bus says "Shush, shush, shush; 
Shush, shush, shush; 
Shush, shush, shush."
The mommy on the bus says "Shush, shush, shush"
all through the town.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

One fine morning in the middle of the night,
two dead boys got up to fight.

Back to back they faced each other,
pulled their swords and shot each.

If you don't believe this lie is true,
ask the blind man - he saw it too!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Lets close this can of worms...


----------



## Fecster (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey,Billfisher, I didn't see any fish in those pictures.


----------



## Brine Jake (Aug 12, 2005)

saltwaterveins said:


> **** glad that everyone here seemed to like the cousin comment........now I know I found a great group of people!! You guys are a riot!!!!!
> 
> Mike
> 
> ps: here's my cousin


Mike, The Fecster, and his cousin have delivered us from the intellectuals.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Fecster said:


> Hey,Billfisher, I didn't see any fish in those pictures.


well,.......... you obviously haven't examined those pictures very closely

if you haven't seen it already, here's a test to check your eyesight to see if you know what you're looking at when it comes to an anglers knowledge.......

http://www.slideshare.net/Ruthiet/angler-quiz/

(of course this is at-the-risk of being told to close this thread for some reason)


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bill, Still get the same results!!











Bill Fisher said:


> well,.......... you obviously haven't examined those pictures very closely
> 
> if you haven't seen it already, here's a test to check your eyesight to see if you know what you're looking at when it comes to an anglers knowledge.......
> 
> ...


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

nite nite my cousin just got home.........


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Captain Dave said:


> Lets close this can of worms...


Ahh, come on. This one's like watching an empty car rolling down an incline. Its hit some things, but no one has been run over yet. LOL

Kelly


----------



## 2shallow/majek (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh man I just found something quite scary- click on the picture of saltwaterveins cousin above that Brine Jake replied to and it will take you to a website. Click on thong/tonga at the top and go to picture page (6). Click on the picture of the chick in the first pic and get ready to be scared. I just feel sorry for the guy who's cousin that is!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

2shallow/majek said:


> Oh man I just found something quite scary- click on the picture of saltwaterveins cousin above that Brine Jake replied to and it will take you to a website. Click on thong/tonga at the top and go to picture page (6). Click on the picture of the chick in the first pic and get ready to be scared. I just feel sorry for the guy who's cousin that is!


that's known as a 'two-bagger' (paper bags)....... 
one for her,.... and one for you in case her's falls off!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> that's known as a 'two-bagger' (paper bags).......
> one for her,.... and one for you in case her's falls off!


hahaha ... did you just make that up, bill?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> hahaha ... did you just make that up, bill?


no,.....i think that's as-old-as the saying, 'coyote ugly'* or maybe i made it up a long time ago (don't remember)

i've met a few 2-sackers in my day and i'll just leave it at that
(keyword: "met"!)

*[and for those that don't already know, that saying came from someone that woke up with his arm stuck under one that was sooooooo ugly he chewed his own arm off just to keep from waking her up just like a coyote does to it's own leg when caught in a steel trap........ (not because coyotes are ugly)]


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Bill Fisher said:


> i've met a few 2-sackers in my day and i'll just leave it at that
> (keyword: "met"!)


Yeah but has any of your buddies ever left you a sack of corn in front of your door to "Slop that hog you had in there"?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

sounds like you had a few buddies with really poor taste in women too 

beauty is in the eye of the behol..................................................

aw hell,............ she was ugly

i admit it!


LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bill Fisher said:


> no,.....i think that's as-old-as the saying, 'coyote ugly'* or maybe i made it up a long time ago (don't remember)


i know. i was being sarcastic.


----------



## Scooby (May 1, 2005)

*So this penguin walks into a bar.........*


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

saltwaterveins said:


> sarcasm is like kissing your really hot cousin........you know you like it, but you just won't admit it!!!!!!!


I'll kiss your really hot cousin!!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Bill...I wonder if that guy in question #9 was alone in that boat with all 4 of dem girls??? OK NEVERMIND someone had to take the picture


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i know. i was being sarcastic.


You were being sarcastic IN THIS THREAD??? Shame on you!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i know. i was being sarcastic.


well, that went over my head....... kinda like the post that started this whole thread 

lol!


----------



## CJ-28 (Aug 19, 2006)

saltwaterveins said:


> sarcasm is like kissing your really hot cousin........you know you like it, but you just won't admit it!!!!!!!


 Apperently you've done that and now your admitting it..... LOL !!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Can the "kissing cousin" be coyote ugly, a double bagger and sarcastic & you would still admit to kissing her???? And like it?


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

When I grow up I want to be a principal or a catipillar.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

maybe you could be both.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

That would be sweet.


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

What was this thread about???? LOL


----------



## kingfish007 (Jul 1, 2005)

I like chicken........:spineyes:


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Rob The Rude said:


> What was this thread about???? LOL


Are you being sarcastic??? lol!


----------



## dknut (Jul 18, 2006)

Speeking of hot cousins.... I had my first BAD tequito from Whataburger this morning. First time I have had a bad one in over 20 years!

I think the lady working was having a bad day so I won't hold this against them.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Ding, Ding,...Round 2 Day 3 !!


----------



## saltwaterveins (Mar 25, 2008)

I can't believe this thread is still going!!!!!!!!!!! But my cousin would be proud!!!!

Pancakes sound good!!!

Mike


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

saltwaterveins said:


> sarcasm is like kissing your really hot cousin........you know you like it, but you just won't admit it!!!!!!!


I tried that and he about knocked me out of the boat, almost choked on his tobacco and screamed "I said I was hot but not THAT hot!"


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

fishingnotcatching said:


> I'll kiss your really hot cousin!!


----------



## 2112 (Oct 4, 2006)

My status bar rules!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

That looks like TWO pancakes on that bunnies head, and Mrs. B I'd recommend an Aptera from Aptera motors.


----------

